# 4.5.602 pre-root to OTA to root



## tdbone1 (Aug 22, 2011)

right now i am currently on 4.5.602 pre-root (the zip files that are part 1 and part 2)
just wondering what i do from here to get OTA .602 installed and rooted.
thanks


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"tdbone1 said:


> right now i am currently on 4.5.602 pre-root (the zip files that are part 1 and part 2)
> just wondering what i do from here to get OTA .602 installed and rooted.
> thanks


Well you can flash the sbf back to .596 non root then take take the .602 OTA then root using the one click root that just came out.


----------



## tdbone1 (Aug 22, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> Well you can flash the sbf back to .596 non root then take take the .602 OTA then root using the one click root that just came out.


do i need to do any wiping either from cwr or from official moto bootloader before i go back to .596 official sbf?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Visit here for full instructions


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

"anrichardson said:


> Well you can flash the sbf back to .596 non root then take take the .602 OTA then root using the one click root that just came out.


This.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

tdbone1 said:


> do i need to do any wiping either from cwr or from official moto bootloader before i go back to .596 official sbf?


doing an sbf doesnt wipe data (factory reset), so you should ALWAYS do one afterwards. you can do it from stock recovery or from Settings-Privacy


----------



## chaas5010 (Aug 13, 2011)

razorloves said:


> doing an sbf doesnt wipe data (factory reset), so you should ALWAYS do one afterwards. you can do it from stock recovery or from Settings-Privacy


 I thought and s bf would wipe everything maybe that's y c m 7 liquid or a second in it roms never worked correctly I kept getting rebooted on all calls any input would be awesome thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

chaas5010 said:


> I thought and s bf would wipe everything maybe that's y c m 7 liquid or a second in it roms never worked correctly I kept getting rebooted on all calls any input would be awesome thanks


should follow the cm4dx install instructions in my signature for any 2nd init roms.


----------

